# Ribbed Panel Angled Gable



## Northwoods22 (21 d ago)

Live in snow country, I’m having a new roof installed with ribbed panels. Our gables are angled. Option 1 idea is to fasten a j channel on top of the gable drip edge, butyl tape then fasten ribbed panel into the j channel, the j channel would then channel water down to the eave. Option 2 is to just treat the gables like an eave and overhang the panels 1- 1.5 inches so water runs off the roof. What are your thoughts? I attached a sample of option 2.


----------

